# definierte Farbe gegen andere Farbe austauschen



## Stoffelll (16. Januar 2005)

Hi Zusammen,
  ich bin auf der suche nach der lösung folgenden Problems.
 Ich kann ja mit hilfe der gdlib irgendeine Farbe als Transparent definieren. Das funktioniert soweit auch. Nun möchte ich aber z.b. in einem Bild die farbe rot gegen grün austauschen. 
  Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben. Ich habe leider nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

  thx

  Stoffelll


----------



## Sicaine (17. Januar 2005)

Ach du hast tatsächlich nicht die 2 Funktionen:
imagecolorat() und imagesetpixel() gefunden? Ich hab ne Minute dafür gebraucht(soviele Grafikfunktionen gibts ja jetzt auch ned)


----------



## Stoffelll (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 vielen dank für deine "vorwurfsvolle" Antwort. Nun,
  diese Funktion kann mehr oder minder das was ich suche. Nur leider dachte ich eher daran das die GDLib eine funktion zum austauschen zweier farben anbietet. Aber so wie das scheint klappt das nur mit einzelnen Pixeln. 
 Und ich denke das es nicht sehr effizient ist mehrere Bilder (50+) durch diese funktion farblich anzupassen, da es doch vermutlich einiges an rechenleistung kostet. Aber vielleicht hast du mir ja einen vorschlag wie sich das ganze effizient nutzen lässt.

 Thx

 Stoffelll


----------



## Sicaine (17. Januar 2005)

Es stellt sich erstmal die Frage was du da umwandeln willst und warum. Ansonsten kann ich dir schlecht einen TIipp geben wie Batchkonvertierung.


----------



## Stoffelll (17. Januar 2005)

Hi,
 also ich habe einen haufen bilder (50+, gifs,png,jpeg). Diese Bilder dienen zur navigation sind aber individuel angefertigt und können leider nicht einfach mit der gdlib erzeugt werden. Nun möchte ich aber z.b. beim wechsel der hintergrundfarbe nicht alle Bilder per hand anpassen, sondern ich möchte die in den Bilder vorkommenden Farben mit dem Hintergrund "abgleichen"; und dies über einen skript.
  Sprich hintergrund farbe ist auf blau geändert worden, somit müssen die Bilder an bestimmten stellen statt rot jetzt blau sein.

   Ich hoffe das es jetzt klarer ist was ich genau machen möcht 

   Grüße
   Stoffelll


----------



## Sicaine (17. Januar 2005)

Stoffelll hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> also ich habe einen haufen bilder (50+, gifs,png,jpeg). Diese Bilder dienen zur navigation sind aber individuel angefertigt und können leider nicht einfach mit der gdlib erzeugt werden. Nun möchte ich aber z.b. beim wechsel der hintergrundfarbe nicht alle Bilder per hand anpassen, sondern ich möchte die in den Bilder vorkommenden Farben mit dem Hintergrund "abgleichen"; und dies über einen skript.
> Sprich hintergrund farbe ist auf blau geändert worden, somit müssen die Bilder an bestimmten farben statt rot jetzt blau sein.
> 
> ...


Dynamisch kannst du diese Bilder sowieso nicht erzeugen aber trozdem kannst du ja PHP dafür verwenden. Klar dauerts etwas bis du jeden Pixel ersetzt hast aber bleibt sich ja egal, wenn du die Bilder lokal umwandelst und dann hochschiebst. Du wirst ja sicher ned n Bilder mit verschiedenen Farben brauchen. Bzw. würd ich mich auf 2-3 Farben beschränken.


----------



## Stoffelll (17. Januar 2005)

Jo,
 also nochmal danke!
 Ich werds wohl doch mit den einzelnen Pixeln machen. Sind ja auch wie du vermutet hast nur 3-5 farben. 

 Grüße

 Stoffelll


----------



## rusty23 (13. August 2006)

hi!

könntest du mir dein script zum farbe ersetzen bei bildern geben?
kriegs net ganz hin 

wär cool,
danke

gruß rusty


----------

